# Still Refluxing



## 19331 (Jul 21, 2006)

So this morning I awoke to choking and an awful taste in my mouth. When I was finally able to catch my breath my throat was burning and I spit out bright, yellow bile. I haven't refluxed this bad in awhile. Any suggestions. I took my Carafate right away. I am als on Reglan and Protonix. The head of my bed is elevated. This happened at 8am.


----------

